# Fun LUSH Dupe!



## saltydog (Jul 12, 2011)

So, SoapCalc was down today and it was my day off. 
I got Daystars 'Honey, I Washed the Kids' dupe (couldn't wait to try it!!) 
Don't know what the original smells like, never used anything LUSH, but the dupe is delish, so I had myself some m&p funzzz....





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## supersoaper3000 (Jul 12, 2011)

Love it!  I really dig the bubble wrap honeycomb look.  Great color choice as well


----------



## newbie (Jul 12, 2011)

Love them! They remind me of heads with little buzz cuts- very cute!!


----------



## nattynoo (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks good. I like HIWTK from Lush, smells great!!


----------



## DMCC (Jul 12, 2011)

Very nice.  I love HIWTK.  Love the colors!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 12, 2011)

Those look great. I've never smelled this FO or the Lush version.


----------



## Relle (Jul 12, 2011)

Very pretty, the bubble wrap comes out a little different on the top of the M & P than from the CP. Love that smell.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jul 13, 2011)

Fabulous soap!  I don't know the smell, but I'm keen to find it!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jul 13, 2011)

The soap looks great. As for the dupe of the fragrance oil, I have tried one from Big Tree Supplies Kaz and I didn't like it. I must be strange.  :wink:


----------



## cinta (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow, they're gorgeous soaps!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 14, 2011)

Cute! Does the fragrance migrate over time and discolor the white portion of the soap?


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Jul 18, 2011)

beautiful! HIWTK is my all time fav smelling soap


----------



## chafalota (Aug 22, 2011)

*fun lush dupe*

saltydog,those look great!!!  But I have some sad news for you.  That fragrance oil dupe from that company for Honey I Washed the Kids is not as fragrant as the Lush one.  It has a low smell.  The Lush one smells pretty strong and delicious.


----------



## saltydog (Aug 22, 2011)

soapbuddy, the fragrance never discolored (or very little) the lighter portion of the soap from what I've noticed, still have a couple pieces left.

chafalota, I've never used anything from Lush, just seen pics. I think this fragrance oil smells fantastic, though, I can't wait to use it again. Glad I got the 8 oz. bottle!


----------



## chafalota (Aug 23, 2011)

saltydog, Hi,well let me tell you something.  If you get your hands on one of those LUSH soaps "Honey I Washed the Kids", you will LOOOOOOOOOOVVVVVVVVVVEEEEEEEEEE this soap!!!  You should try it out so you can see what I mean. :wink:


----------



## Tater (Aug 30, 2011)

Your soap is BEAUTIFUL ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL


----------



## agriffin (Aug 30, 2011)

This is beautiful!


----------



## saltydog (Aug 30, 2011)

Ohhhhh, thank you so much!
I LOVE M&P *heart*


----------

